# Embroidery coach



## Jt72978 (May 2, 2013)

Has anyone subscribed to Joyce Jagger, the Embroidery Coach? Was it worth your money? Are there other better alternatives?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

As long as you can cancel your subscription then your only risk is what you have spent up to that point.

She has a free video if you give your email address. You can also find her here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheEmbroideryCoach

Take the free stuff first and then give her a call. You would be surprised what you can glean out of talking with someone.


----------



## Jt72978 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Binki, great idea! I'm going to call her tomorrow.


----------



## OregonEmb (May 30, 2013)

While I haven't used any of her services I do know that Joyce Jagger is very respected in the industry.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I only know her from the Print Wear Magazine. Every now and then I see an article from her.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I have not used Joyce's services, but after spending a couple of days with her (and some other incredible embroidery people) last summer I can tell you, she knows what she's talking about.


----------



## Jt72978 (May 2, 2013)

I signed up for her online training program. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Jen, did you take a class from your Embroidery Machine supplier?


----------



## Jt72978 (May 2, 2013)

No Paul, I bought a used machine from a private party.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

ISS shows and other types have embroidery classes. Problem is, they're not always close by.


----------



## Jt72978 (May 2, 2013)

I've been watching for a show in my area. I'm located in CT. I've heard there has been one in Atlantic City in the past. I'll have to watch for that one. Even FL would be nice...turn it into a mini vaca


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Try SGIA too. ASI and PPAI have shows too. Believe SGIA has one in Maryland this September.

Also contact the supplier. They probably have classes too.


----------



## sgosline (Aug 4, 2006)

lizziemaxine said:


> I have not used Joyce's services, but after spending a couple of days with her (and some other incredible embroidery people) last summer I can tell you, she knows what she's talking about.


Was this at a show? I am thinking about going to Embroidery Mart in Nashville but I would attend something else if Joyce was speaking. I have done some of her online webinars and they have been quite helpful. I even thought about hiring her as a consultant.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sgosline said:


> Was this at a show? I am thinking about going to Embroidery Mart in Nashville but I would attend something else if Joyce was speaking. I have done some of her online webinars and they have been quite helpful. I even thought about hiring her as a consultant.


No, it wasn't at a show. Last summer a few embroidery people met in Louisville, KY for a couple of days of exchanging ideas, discussing the direction of the industry and getting to know each other a little better. Oh, and there was some fun thrown in to the mix.

I don't know if Joyce is planning to be at Embroidery Mart in Nashville, but I think it would be worthwhile to attend the show.


----------



## davidbuttler (Jun 6, 2013)

Jt72978 said:


> Has anyone subscribed to Joyce Jagger, the Embroidery Coach? Was it worth your money? Are there other better alternatives?


No not yet... but mostly i use digitizing sites to cover up my all problems


----------



## wendyrossman (Apr 5, 2013)

I have been taking Joyce's class since the first of the year. Wow have I learned a lot. Not only what I can change in my business to make it more efficient , but marketing. We are just finishing some personalize digitize training, she has really taken our work to the next level. I feel I have more than gotten my money's worth. We have increased sales and I feel offer a better product to my clients. Plus she is a hoot to listen to.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

wendyrossman said:


> I have been taking Joyce's class since the first of the year. Wow have I learned a lot. Not only what I can change in my business to make it more efficient , but marketing. We are just finishing some personalize digitize training, she has really taken our work to the next level. I feel I have more than gotten my money's worth. We have increased sales and I feel offer a better product to my clients. Plus she is a hoot to listen to.


That class is with the $99 monthly memebership?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Is this online?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

selanac said:


> Is this online?


yes, she has 2 level one is basic $497 then the gold level $997


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Joyce is definitely experienced. There are other people who provide embroidery coaching, machine and work flow optimization. I can't think of any names now but if you look at the write-ups on show speakers such as ISS you'll find that other people offer this service.


----------

